

The math behind RSA encryption - sevko
http://sevko.io/articles/rsa/

======
heinrichf
Needless to say that textbook RSA is insecure, so please, for educational
purposes only ;) If you want to learn why, I can advise "Introduction to
modern cryptography" by Lindell and Katz, or "Modern cryptography" by W. Mao.

------
yankees212
CIS160 anyone

